# Curing Time



## Biggy1 (Sep 9, 2021)

I purchased a 5# pork belly and  using the EQ dry method , question is what amount of time do I refrigerate and flip 7-10 days ?


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 9, 2021)

I flip every day
if you have your cure1 amount right I do14 days but that is me being safe
my bellies have no skin

I slice the middle and test fry for the pink meat before I cold smoke


----------



## Biggy1 (Sep 9, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> I flip every day
> if you have your cure1 amount right I do14 days but that is me being safe
> my bellies have no skin
> 
> I slice the middle and test fry for the pink meat before I cold smoke


I put in 5.66 grams of cure#1 and it has no skin on it.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 9, 2021)

Biggy1 said:


> I purchased a 5# pork belly and  using the EQ dry method , question is what amount of time do I refrigerate and flip 7-10 days ?


Take your time and be patient, it’s worth it. 10 days is the earliest I’d pull it, and 14 days is better. It will likely be cured in 7 days, but it takes time for the salt to balance and the flavors to develop.
Turn it over every other day.

If you pull it at 10 days, by the time you form a pelicul, smoke it, re bag it and rest it, you’ll have bacon at 14 days.


----------



## Biggy1 (Sep 9, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Take your time and be patient, it’s worth it. 10 days is the earliest I’d pull it, and 14 days is better. It will likely be cured in 7 days, but it takes time for the salt to balance and the flavors to develop.
> Turn it over every other day.
> 
> If you pull it at 10 days, by the time you form a pelicul, smoke it, re bag it and rest it, you’ll have bacon at 14 days.


Really appreciate it sir


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 9, 2021)

If your salt and sugar (if used) are within the common limits, I agree with the 14 days of curing.  Your amount of cure is spot on.  Of course your fridge needs to be 34° - 38° ish.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 9, 2021)

Biggy1 said:


> I purchased a 5# pork belly and  using the EQ dry method , question is what amount of time do I refrigerate and flip 7-10 days ?


This is a biggie. Mind sharing the rest of the recipe? Salt % is all that matters.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2021)

I cure 14 days...  2 days of cold smoke/6 hrs./day...  then another 4-5 days in the refer to bloom....
ALL days in the refer the meat is on a wire rack open to the air...  on a sheet pan...


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 9, 2021)

14 days as well....


----------



## Biggy1 (Sep 10, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> If your salt and sugar (if used) are within the common limits, I agree with the 14 days of curing.  Your amount of cure is spot on.  Of course your fridge needs to be 34° - 38° ish.


Appreciate it sir


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2021)

14 days here too, then 4 days drying on a wire rack in the fridge, then cold smoke for 10 hours, then 4 more days drying in the fridge. Finally put in freezer for 2-3 hours & it will make slicing much easier.
Good luck!
Al


----------



## Biggy1 (Sep 10, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> 14 days here too, then 4 days drying on a wire rack in the fridge, then cold smoke for 10 hours, then 4 more days drying in the fridge. Finally put in freezer for 2-3 hours & it will make slicing much easier.
> Good luck!
> Al


Thank you very much sir!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2021)

I Dry cure with Tender Quick.
I go by thickness as to how long to cure.
Nothing gets cured less than 8 days.

Bear


----------

